# Just Moved to Chicago



## AndrewH12 (Mar 7, 2017)

What's going on KKF

Today I moved to Chicago to start working at Roister, but I don't start until the 9th so I have a few days to see the city, anyone have any recommendations for cool spots? Bars, casual restaurants etc. I've already been to The Publican but that's about it. Thanks in advance to all the replies


----------



## bkultra (Mar 7, 2017)

Girl & the goat is worth checking out. Pequod's pizza if you want to try a true deep dish pizza.


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 7, 2017)

The purple pig. Go during off hours. It's your only chance of getting a seat.


----------



## AndrewH12 (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome thanks guys @TheCaptain @bkultra


----------



## mille162 (Mar 19, 2017)

+ 1 for Purple Pig. Drinks at Three Dots and a Dash. Bottlefork (late lunch/early dinner). El Ideas for dinner. The aquarium and Jazz Record Mart are great non-food spots to kill time as well.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 19, 2017)

How did you like the Publican? Next to Sushi Nakazawa it's probably my favorite restaurant in the US lol


----------

